# Post your portfolio in this thread and I rate it



## Harold O'brien (Mar 7, 2022)

I don't give a shit about how much it is worth, just tell me percentages of holds


----------



## astatine (Mar 7, 2022)

0


----------



## Deleted member 18032 (Mar 7, 2022)

It's irrelevant to rate. Networth is the only metric when it comes to investing.


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 7, 2022)

bittercurry said:


> It's irrelevant to rate. Networth is the only metric when it comes to investing.


Retard


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 7, 2022)

100% UPRO hold forever


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 7, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> 100% UPRO hold forever


I respect it 8/10


----------



## ascension (Mar 9, 2022)

Kadena, ROSE, eXRD


----------



## incel194012940 (Mar 9, 2022)

The only portfolio I have is full of pictures of my face


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 9, 2022)

QQQ and TQQQ 😝


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 9, 2022)

ascension said:


> Kadena, ROSE, eXRD


rose is top tier

I don't see kadena having a future

radix seems like a big gamble because it's just promising stuff in the future. what does it actually have now?

7/10


----------



## Laikyn (Mar 10, 2022)

ETH


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 10, 2022)

80000 ADA?


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 11, 2022)

Laikyn said:


> ETH


8.5/10


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> 80000 ADA?


1/10 -retard


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> 80000 ADA?


Down by 80% it's over


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> 1/10 -retard


I don't have any lol my friend does, I don't deal in crypto


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I don't have any lol my friend does, I don't deal in crypto


Crypto is the future 

Also tell your friend cardano sucks


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> Crypto is the future
> 
> Also tell your friend cardano sucks





Harold O'brien said:


> Crypto is the future
> 
> Also tell your friend cardano sucks


He tells me he purchased at 0.04 so it's still in big profit he says


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> He tells me he purchased at 0.04 so it's still in big profit he says


Did I ask?

It still sucks


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> Did I ask?
> 
> It still sucks


What about EOS? He has that too


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> What about EOS? He has that too


You're trolling me


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> You're trolling me


He's balling tho bro he's got 100 eth


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 11, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> I don't give a shit about how much it is worth, just tell me percentages of holds


🍌🍌🍌


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> He's balling tho bro he's got 100 eth


So he has a decent portfolio you are just trolling me by selectively revealing his small holds


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 11, 2022)

LOGAN0292 said:


> 🍌🍌🍌


Not sure what I'm looking at here


----------



## Deleted member 17501 (Mar 11, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> Not sure what I'm looking at here


I have 2.5k and i need 45k


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> So he has a decent portfolio you are just trolling me by selectively revealing his small holds


He's a dumbass though bro he's selling all his Eth due to financial troubles (debts etc)


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> He's a dumbass though bro he's selling all his Eth due to financial troubles (debts etc)


do u work in finance or some shit, htf do u kno so many rich niggas. 100 eth is loads


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> do u work in finance or some shit, htf do u kno so many rich niggas. 100 eth is loads


Yeh bro I'm in finance, but a shitty low paying job role because I don't want to studycel and become a corporate slave (philosophy made me realise, although I'd be wealthy, I'd sacrifice m well-being and everything in my life)

Some colleagues of mine go on coke binges all weekend and have descended badly in life fully
Sales people are even worse hahah


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeh bro I'm in finance, but a shitty low paying job role because I don't want to studycel and become a corporate slave (philosophy made me realise, although I'd be wealthy, I'd sacrifice m well-being and everything in my life)
> 
> Some colleagues of mine go on coke binges all weekend and have descended badly in life fully
> Sales people are even worse hahah


Do you earn loads in finance? And what are your work hours like?
I was thinking of entering scientific sales (basically selling biology based products to companies and labs), is sales worth it?

Fuark bro finance chad, and the coke shit is legit? Do most people in your office do coke and are you the youngest?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

I


FailedNormieManlet said:


> Do you earn loads in finance? And what are your work hours like?
> I was thinking of entering scientific sales (basically selling biology based products to companies and labs), is sales worth it?
> 
> Fuark bro finance chad, and the coke shit is legit? Do most people in your office do coke and are you the youngest?


 I earn fuck all tbh same as any normal office job bro hours are 9-5 but if you are in a progressive role you are expected to work more.
I don't lmao just walk out at 5 hahaha

Most people are older but some are around my age doing similar role, these ones are the coke heads lmao the ones in progressive roles and studying don't do on binges and are responsible like a stereotypical finance person.

I didn't wanna go into it coz. I was worried it would make me boring and ruin my life lol (maybe I am right lol)

Tbh I think sales is better for my personality, and from talking to you on here is seems sales would suit you bro. Commission is good too.
I'm gonna go for a sales role next as I will be leaving my current job.
You should go for it brother!

Guarantee you your colleagues will go out weekends and take drugs and shit too lmao


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I
> 
> I earn fuck all tbh same as any normal office job bro hours are 9-5 but if you are in a progressive role you are expected to work more.
> I don't lmao just walk out at 5 hahaha
> ...


Yeah I think sales would be fun tbh, but it would be mega annoying if client rang me up at like 8pm while I'm in the middle of something, since I don't have my phone on me 24/7 jfl. And yeah I don't blame you tbh, fuck working long as fuck hours. It's partly why if I end up teaching, I'm moving out of the UK. Teachers get made to do so much work out of school it's stupid


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Yeah I think sales would be fun tbh, but it would be mega annoying if client rang me up at like 8pm while I'm in the middle of something, since I don't have my phone on me 24/7 jfl. And yeah I don't blame you tbh, fuck working long as fuck hours. It's partly why if I end up teaching, I'm moving out of the UK. Teachers get made to do so much work out of school it's stupid


Yeah exactly haha, someone I work with had the CEO ring him at 12am to of something on a Friday hahah 

You'd be a good teacher tbh bro you seem a patient guy and someone who wants to help too


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeah exactly haha, someone I work with had the CEO ring him at 12am to of something on a Friday hahah
> 
> You'd be a good teacher tbh bro you seem a patient guy and someone who wants to help too


Yeah just being rung up at stupid times would probs stress me out since I always have to be somewhat alert and thinking "shit I might get rung up"

I've taught kids before, idm teaching kids. I enjoy it, I can explain stuff decently. I don't have the heart to shout at kids though, I was always the easy going teacher/tutor (i taught at school and tuition centre before). Kids liked me, and I didn't have to deal with terrible behaviour luckily.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Yeah just being rung up at stupid times would probs stress me out since I always have to be somewhat alert and thinking "shit I might get rung up"
> 
> I've taught kids before, idm teaching kids. I enjoy it, I can explain stuff decently. I don't have the heart to shout at kids though, I was always the easy going teacher/tutor (i taught at school and tuition centre before). Kids liked me, and I didn't have to deal with terrible behaviour luckily.


Yeah you feel like you can't switch off 

Being the calm easy going teacher will probs mean less trouble tbh on the classes, you remind me of one of my friends who's an English teacher (English dude)


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeah you feel like you can't switch off
> 
> Being the calm easy going teacher will probs mean less trouble tbh on the classes, you remind me of one of my friends who's an English teacher (English dude)


Not being able to switch off is my #1 cause of stress too. I hate it, it's like you're trapped.

Yeah being calm and easy going works with most students, since they actually do end up liking me and don't want to annoy me so they usually pay attention to what I say. I boosted one kid I worked with from set 3 to set 2 and he was really pleased with it. 

But fuark man at least you can switch off after 5pm, and your parents are they on your case about your career?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 11, 2022)

muh portfolio in late december
still same holdings mostly, but different value, alot less value


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Not being able to switch off is my #1 cause of stress too. I hate it, it's like you're trapped.
> 
> Yeah being calm and easy going works with most students, since they actually do end up liking me and don't want to annoy me so they usually pay attention to what I say. I boosted one kid I worked with from set 3 to set 2 and he was really pleased with it.
> 
> But fuark man at least you can switch off after 5pm, and your parents are they on your case about your career?


Same here man

That's awesome bro you must get some big satisfaction from that personally? Rate it man

Tbh my parents think I earn good when I don't lol they don't really know- they think coz im in finance I'm doing well lol but I hope to find something I enjoyed and can get some good savings under my belt from.

I get worried about curry politics of 'oh your career isn't prestigious enough, and oh you don't earn enough' and all that shit sometimes plays on my mind a bit


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Same here man
> 
> That's awesome bro you must get some big satisfaction from that personally? Rate it man
> 
> ...


I do like teaching kids and geniunely go the extra mile for them, it's not that I hate teaching kids. I just hate the paperwork and shit, if you gave me a marker and whiteboard and a biology book, I'd happily teach kids for hours. But the paperwork, writing reports, etc. That shit bogs me down and kills me since it's bullshit imo. White parents are just too fucking lazy to do anything properly, their kids misbehave and they want the teacher to punish the kids, it should be like in bangladesh/3rd world countries where if the kid misbehaves the teacher rings the parent up and parent fucks the kid up tbh.

Yeah my parents think teaching is a really prestigious job and have a lot of respect for teachers. But white people in this country do no respect teachers tbh, chav parents especially. Only middle class whites respect teachers. 

And tbh, surely because you are in finance curries will think you are prestigious? Most british bangladeshis don't even go uni so standards aren't too high I think.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> I do like teaching kids and geniunely go the extra mile for them, it's not that I hate teaching kids. I just hate the paperwork and shit, if you gave me a marker and whiteboard and a biology book, I'd happily teach kids for hours. But the paperwork, writing reports, etc. That shit bogs me down and kills me since it's bullshit imo. White parents are just too fucking lazy to do anything properly, their kids misbehave and they want the teacher to punish the kids, it should be like in bangladesh/3rd world countries where if the kid misbehaves the teacher rings the parent up and parent fucks the kid up tbh.
> 
> Yeah my parents think teaching is a really prestigious job and have a lot of respect for teachers. But white people in this country do no respect teachers tbh, chav parents especially. Only middle class whites respect teachers.
> 
> And tbh, surely because you are in finance curries will think you are prestigious? Most british bangladeshis don't even go uni so standards aren't too high I think.


Yeah chav parents take everything for granted, middle class parents take a more interested approach to their kids education typically. I agree some kids won't learn their lesson unless they get beat the fuck up esp bully kids. Ppl who deserve it need to experience the feeling of getting battered for their actions. some kids know they got big rights and abuse that shit. 

Listen I hope karma gets these cunts.

Yeah it is prestigious when u think about it coz your educating the next generation

True didn't think of it that way actually just having a degree is enough lol


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeah chav parents take everything for granted, middle class parents take a more interested approach to their kids education typically. I agree some kids won't learn their lesson unless they get beat the fuck up esp bully kids. Ppl who deserve it need to experience the feeling of getting battered for their actions. some kids know they got big rights and abuse that shit.
> 
> Listen I hope karma gets these cunts.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's sad tbh, some kids are born fucked because chav untermensch parents are allowed to breed JFL. I srs cannot understand how gypsies or chavs operate, how can someone be so fucking stupid. I dislike bullies too.

Having a degree is enough to boost your marriage appeal to an insane amount for bengalis tbh, you could get with a mid tier bengali if you were a teacher or a gl one. No degree = it's over, in terms of arranged marriages.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Yeah it's sad tbh, some kids are born fucked because chav untermensch parents are allowed to breed JFL. I srs cannot understand how gypsies or chavs operate, how can someone be so fucking stupid. I dislike bullies too.
> 
> Having a degree is enough to boost your marriage appeal to an insane amount for bengalis tbh, you could get with a mid tier bengali if you were a teacher or a gl one. No degree = it's over, in terms of arranged marriages.


100% chavs are worthless in society, dunno if you've noticed but I swear gypsies are nice to me and other Curry's in general jfl- where I worked ghosts camped up and threw rocks at people and mugged them, but they didn't do anything to me in fact they said hello JFL!
Maybe coz gypsies came from India and they like the family culture of curries or some shit?

Yeh defo esp of good looking too then you can probs get a pretty wife thru arranged Marraige


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

*gypsys camped up @FailedNormieManlet


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> 100% chavs are worthless in society, dunno if you've noticed but I swear gypsies are nice to me and other Curry's in general jfl- where I worked ghosts camped up and threw rocks at people and mugged them, but they didn't do anything to me in fact they said hello JFL!
> Maybe coz gypsies came from India and they like the family culture of curries or some shit?
> 
> Yeh defo esp of good looking too then you can probs get a pretty wife thru arranged Marraige


yeah chavs need to die lol, how are they even having so much sex.

Arranged marriages are easy tbh, bengali marriage market isn't that competitive


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> yeah chavs need to die lol, how are they even having so much sex.
> 
> Arranged marriages are easy tbh, bengali marriage market isn't that competitive


Guess chavs aren't delusional and go for their level lol

Yeah absolutely they are simple tbh


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Guess chavs aren't delusional and go for their level lol
> 
> Yeah absolutely they are simple tbh


hav u got marriage offer yet/have parents discussed with you?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> hav u got marriage offer yet/have parents discussed with you?


Lol I actually haven't yet jfl, no discussion yet either which im happy about haha

I reckon they expect me to find someone which is ideal for me
I'm very low key in Asian community


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Lol I actually haven't yet jfl, no discussion yet either which im happy about haha
> 
> I reckon they expect me to find someone which is ideal for me
> I'm very low key in Asian community


Do your parents know you fuck around? My parents are totally unaware of everything for me


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> Do your parents know you fuck around? My parents are totally unaware of everything for me


Yeah they're unaware, I cover all my bases lol


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeah they're unaware, I cover all my bases lol


haha yeah same, all they know is I'm not uber religious JFL.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> haha yeah same, all they know is I'm not uber religious JFL.


So you fast during Ramadan or eat and drink low key?


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> So you fast during Ramadan or eat and drink low key?


When at home I have to fast JFL, but otherwise I'd not. I have expressed athiestic thoughts to my parents to test the waters, only person I can see convincing is my dad tbh. 

Ironically my mum would be the most accepting of an interracial relationship or a girlfriend despite her being more religious


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 11, 2022)

Too much shit to post Bhai. 

AUM = 600k


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> When at home I have to fast JFL, but otherwise I'd not. I have expressed athiestic thoughts to my parents to test the waters, only person I can see convincing is my dad tbh.
> 
> Ironically my mum would be the most accepting of an interracial relationship or a girlfriend despite her being more religious


I don't dare speak about atheism lol I'm the same bro

Yeh my dad would struggle to accept me with another race lol 
My mother more open too lmao

EE women and mullata women> English women for my appeal to them


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I don't dare speak about atheism lol I'm the same bro
> 
> Yeh my dad would struggle to accept me with another race lol
> My mother more open too lmao
> ...


I honestly think my parents would not care too much if I ended up with a non-muslim woman tbh. Like I reckon a lot of it is all talk


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 11, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> I honestly think my parents would not care too much if I ended up with a non-muslim woman tbh. Like I reckon a lot of it is all talk


They've realised that you grew up in the west and things are changing


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (Mar 11, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> They've realised that you grew up in the west and things are changing


maybe, I think they are slowly become detached from bengali community too. Like as I'm getting older, I see less bengali people in higher up positions and shit, I am not exposed to loads of bengalis and my parents get that I guess


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 11, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> muh portfolio in late december
> still same holdings mostly, but different value, alot less value
> 
> View attachment 1586235


6/10 

Some good holds but in general it is too overdiversified imo. There is a lot of trash you could trim and use to consolidate into the better assets


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 11, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Too much shit to post Bhai.
> 
> AUM = 600k





Harold O'brien said:


> I don't give a shit about how much it is worth, just tell me percentages of holds


What part about this don't you understand, retard?


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 11, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> What part about this don't you understand, retard?


Cos it's VERY well diversified, there would be too much shit to post.

If you want to know top 10 holdings then it's something like this, and top 10 make up prob 30% of total :

Apple
Baba
Tencent
China life
Ping An
BP
Shell
Glencore
HSBC
Citi
Nio
Sofi


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 11, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Cos it's VERY well diversified, there would be too much shit to post.
> 
> If you want to know top 10 holdings then it's something like this, and top 10 make up prob 30% of total :
> 
> ...


4/10 

Sounds pretty crap 

Diversification is mostly just a meme from math guys treating tickers like black boxes and not actual corporations with underlying operations. What even is portfolio variance? Cage at either using historical values to "predict" future values or inverting black scholes to come up with an imaginary construct


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 11, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> 4/10
> 
> Sounds pretty crap
> 
> Diversification is mostly just a meme from math guys treating tickers like black boxes and not actual corporations with underlying operations. What even is portfolio variance? Cage at either using historical values to "predict" future values or inverting black scholes to come up with an imaginary construct


it has the right mix of companies to meet my risk/ return. 

I do agree diversification is overrated, mine is more from how I try to.time.shit


----------



## ascension (Mar 11, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> rose is top tier
> 
> I don't see kadena having a future
> 
> ...



Why don't you see Kadena having any future? Personally I like the tech but more than that, it has a really strong userbase and for it to get back to its ATH it would need to do a 5x, which is enough for me.

Yes Radix is a bit of a gamble but I'm confident they will deliver on their promises. It solves the composability and scalability problem, and has it's own unique programming language. Highest recorded transactions per second was 1.4 million, and this was back in 2019. Besides, the project doesn't have to work. It just has to get enough hype to push price up and give me a 5-10x, then I'm out. Back in October-November it did a 5x in about 2 weeks before Bitcoin dumped and took the market with it.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Mar 11, 2022)

about 20% S and P 100
20% Google
20% Ishares automation and robotics ETF
5% Gold
10% Water ETF
then a load of other smaller stuff that i cant remeber the precise % for

I want to expand the commodities to balance out how tech heavy it is rn- especially xonsidering tech took a big L recenetly


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 11, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> 6/10
> 
> Some good holds but in general it is too overdiversified imo. There is a lot of trash you could trim and use to consolidate into the better assets


thanks 4 the opion.

which ones I have do you consider trash?
and which ones you consider good?

My biggest hold, by far, has been and is this one. DefiKingdoms / Jewel
I even have locked in it $25,000. But I don't count it, because it's locked, and will only be getting unlocked starting next summer slowely with about 2% per week (so takes 1 year to fully unlock).
And I think about 30% orso, maybe of my unlocked/liquid portfolio is DefiKingdoms / Jewel.
I invested in that one, last year summer. maybe like 2000USD orso. whan it was about $1 and gave huge APR in their liquidelity pool.
I took some small profits along the way.
I rode this one, all the way from $1 to $20 and now down to $4. Brutals 









DeFi Kingdoms Price in USD: JEWEL Live Price Chart & News | CoinGecko


Updated 03 September 2022: Current price of DeFi Kingdoms is USD $0.236701 with a 24-hour trading volume of $302,076. JEWEL price is down -4.9% in the last 24 hours.




www.coingecko.com


----------



## Carbon (Mar 11, 2022)

random tech stocks


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 14, 2022)

ascension said:


> Why don't you see Kadena having any future? Personally I like the tech but more than that, it has a really strong userbase and for it to get back to its ATH it would need to do a 5x, which is enough for me.
> 
> Yes Radix is a bit of a gamble but I'm confident they will deliver on their promises. It solves the composability and scalability problem, and has it's own unique programming language. Highest recorded transactions per second was 1.4 million, and this was back in 2019. Besides, the project doesn't have to work. It just has to get enough hype to push price up and give me a 5-10x, then I'm out. Back in October-November it did a 5x in about 2 weeks before Bitcoin dumped and took the market with it.


it's proof of work

a unique programming language is a disadvantage imo, you want it to be compatible with current chains to benefit from the network effect. also tps is a utterly garbage way of measuring blockchain performance. time to finality is much better


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 14, 2022)

My portfolio of artwork?


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 14, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> thanks 4 the opion.
> 
> which ones I have do you consider trash?
> and which ones you consider good?
> ...


ada and xrp are trash. bnb and xmr are meh. 

from the ape section you already know which ones are shitcoins


----------



## Laikyn (Mar 15, 2022)

Thoughts on solana


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 15, 2022)

Carbon said:


> View attachment 1586621
> random tech stocks


Dafuq nigga? Is that $166 in your portfolio??


----------



## Carbon (Mar 15, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> Dafuq nigga? Is that $166 in your portfolio??


i put in 230 in june of last year, wanted to see what would happen if i only invested in big tech stocks


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Mar 15, 2022)

70% in VTI and some in VBR, 30% in QQQ.


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 15, 2022)

Laikyn said:


> Thoughts on solana


Not good, not bad


----------



## Chinacurry (May 12, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> 4/10
> 
> Sounds pretty crap
> 
> Diversification is mostly just a meme from math guys treating tickers like black boxes and not actual corporations with underlying operations. What even is portfolio variance? Cage at either using historical values to "predict" future values or inverting black scholes to come up with an imaginary construct


Lot of rebalancing happened since, looks like this now in order (these are around 35% of total now) 

American Eagle 
Shell 
BP 
BAT
apple 
Hsbc
Facebook 
Sofi 
Verizon 
Citi
Palantir
Intel 
Barclay's
Nio
PayPal 
Lemonade
Square


----------

